# Frozen water bottles



## viet_jon (Sep 23, 2006)

This morning I saw floating white particles in my water bottle. That's not plastic I'm drinking is it?


----------



## vinceforheismen (Sep 23, 2006)

lol


----------



## Valias (Sep 23, 2006)

probably salts that clumped together upon freezing or something.


----------



## kenwood (Sep 23, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> This morning I saw floating white particles in my water bottle. *That's not plastic I'm drinking is it?*



lmao ROFLx3,000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 23, 2006)

Sorry I left those particles in your bottle this morning


----------



## Vieope (Sep 23, 2006)

_How were they floating if the water was frozen? _


----------



## viet_jon (Sep 23, 2006)

Vieope said:


> _How were they floating if the water was frozen? _



when the ice thawed.


----------



## fufu (Sep 23, 2006)

Maybe it was back-wash from your mouth?


----------



## Plateau_Max (Sep 24, 2006)

Not to be shitting in your cereal but how does floaties in your water bottle relate to diet and nutrition?


----------



## viet_jon (Sep 24, 2006)

naw, I don't think it's backwash.

opps.....thought I posted this in General Health section.


----------



## vinceforheismen (Sep 24, 2006)

Vieope said:


> _How were they floating if the water was frozen? _



good point!!


----------



## SANDYSANDY (Nov 14, 2006)

Sometimes the minerals in the water will form a scum-like when frozen.Flakes are caused by calcium carbonate and magnesium carbonate precipitates.  When hard water is frozen or boiled, the carbonates in the water come out of solution, appearing as whitish flakes and attaching to containers.  This calcium is the same as that in dairy products and is harmless.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 14, 2006)

SANDYSANDY said:


> Sometimes the minerals in the water will form a scum-like when frozen.Flakes are caused by calcium carbonate and magnesium carbonate precipitates. When hard water is frozen or boiled, the carbonates in the water come out of solution, appearing as whitish flakes and attaching to containers. This calcium is the same as that in dairy products and is harmless.


Nice........


----------



## JimSnow (Nov 14, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> Sorry I left those particles in your bottle this morning



Oh, nooo! That's funny!


----------



## JimSnow (Nov 14, 2006)

Do you drink well water?


----------



## SANDYSANDY (Nov 14, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Nice........


thanx


----------



## JimSnow (Nov 14, 2006)

SANDYSANDY said:


> Sometimes the minerals in the water will form a scum-like when frozen.Flakes are caused by calcium carbonate and magnesium carbonate precipitates.  When hard water is frozen or boiled, the carbonates in the water come out of solution, appearing as whitish flakes and attaching to containers.  This calcium is the same as that in dairy products and is harmless.



When I rented a place in Charleston this summer... I noticed that a high vaulted ceiling sun window above the kitchen had water residue deposits on it. It was quite beautiful when the sun hit. Looked like frost.

Those deposits, however, wouldn't be apparent from any water supply tapped and stored in a bottle... I think. Concentrations have to be way too low.


----------

